# Pullers. The best Toy EVER



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello all, 
I have discovered a new toy, perhaps some of you have already discovered this toy. We had a few issues that needed resolving with Maggie. Liz, who runs our training school and doggy day care suggested these puller hoops....and voila! 

1. Occasional recall issues, especially if there was another dog around.
2. Stealing other dogs balls and refusing to return them. 
3. Retrieve and release. Ok in some situations, and in some others...just nope! 
4. Occasional focus issues especially when there were other dogs around. 

Then we were introduced to these things: 




No more recall issues. 
Complete and utter focus on us in any situation. Completely ignores all other dogs, balls, kids, people when out in the park. 
Brings the hoop back every time, and drops on command. 
Tired out when on the way home, so no jumping on people who want to say hi....she'll sit and be nicely behaved....

She gets excited when she sees them being taken out of the box, (have to hide them when we're not using them). 

I find that we are also worked out from the rings. We use them for the first 10 minutes of our first walk of the day, and then a loose leash walk to heel is executed.....perfectly. 

When we come back in, she is completely and utterly ready for a nap, after slurping down a lot of water. 

20 minutes with the hoops is supposed to be the equivalent of a 5km run, so we're keeping our sessions to 10 minutes or less for now, as Maggie is just 9 months old. 

She spends the entire time in the field, running, jumping, leaping through the air to catch the hoop, we change direction frequently so that she is challenged, (sometimes throwing them behind our heads, where they go for longer!), and we do a little bit of tug sometimes too. When we are out with the puller hoops, treats are irrelevant. We haven't tried the jump to each hand yet....as we're trying to discourage her from jumping on people...that may be something we do at a later stage. 

What we also find is working for us, is when the weather is dodgy, or we have a particularly busy morning, that this gets some of that exercise and mental stimulation in, in a faster space of time. 

I just thought that some of you might find them useful for training, but also for when you are short of time. But most importantly, our Maggie loves, loves, loves them, and it is really cementing the play bond with her. 

Lots of videos online of how to use them. Nothing like a sleepy pup sitting under your desk at your feet so you can get some work done! We were given ours through the training school, but have bought an extra set to keep in the car off Amazon. 

M


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thx for the tip MaxB. We'll give them a try with our V's.

We also find this site helpful. Someone on this forum suggested their toys and they're awesome quality and their customer service is over the top. They make a huge selection of toys. https://www.westpaw.com


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like a fun toy, for those that don't hunt over their dogs. Although they could still use it for just retrieving. Tugging/pulling on objects, is the one game I never play with my dogs that retrieve birds.


----------

